# sleepy eye look



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

is there a way to get my head lights to open half way without buying a 75 dollar kit or burning out the motors?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

fenix3069 said:


> is there a way to get my head lights to open half way without buying a 75 dollar kit or burning out the motors?


Do a search this has been discussed over and over and over again. There is a way that you can regulate how far up the motor will let the headlights go, and there is a thread on here that was posted about this. Search, search, search... Google is your friend, remember that.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

pull out the switch that you can turn the lights up and down with out turning them on. after that cut the brown wire slide that switch back into the hole. turn on lights to make them go up and have the button pressed in after you turn off the lights they should still be up. then press the manual button and adjust to what ever height you want. only takes about 2min max.


----------

